# Foto -> Strichzeichnung! Wie vektorisieren?



## PenzoX (14. Mai 2007)

Hi Volkzz,

ich bin hier am verzweifeln! Habe ein Foto von einem Hund vor mir liegen (siehe link1.)
Link1

Diesen soll ich nun so vektorisieren das das Ergebnis vergleichbar mit Bild aus Link2 aussieht.
Link2

Eigentlich bin ich im vektorisieren ganz fit...nur finde ich in diesem Fall keinen Ansatz um die Mimik  und die anderen Prägnanten Dinge des Hundes auch so rüber zu bringen das man erkennt um was für einen Hund es sich handelt.

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

I know, selber zeichnen wäre in diesem Fall wohl das beste...doch auch dabei bin ich gescheitert.

Würde mich über jeden Tipp freuen!

greetz
Maik


----------



## mreball (14. Mai 2007)

ausdrucken und dann durch Transparentpapier "durchpausen", mit Tusche schwärzen, einscannen, im Photoshop säubern, Pfade erstellen, ab nach Illustrator, letzte Korrekturen und die Vektordatei ist fertig. Klingt einfach – ist es auch ;-)


----------



## PenzoX (14. Mai 2007)

mreball hat gesagt.:


> ausdrucken und dann durch Transparentpapier "durchpausen", mit Tusche schwärzen, einscannen, im Photoshop säubern, Pfade erstellen, ab nach Illustrator, letzte Korrekturen und die Vektordatei ist fertig. Klingt einfach – ist es auch ;-)



Ok...grundsätzlich wohl nicht schwer...aber...

...das würde sich ja auch nicht vom in Photoshop nachzeichnen unterscheiden!?

Egal wie, ob jetzt direkt in PS oder von Hand auf Papier...man müsste das Gesicht selber zeichnen!
Da liegt ja leider mein Problem, das ich die markanten Dinge nicht hinbekomm.

Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## mreball (14. Mai 2007)

PenzoX hat gesagt.:


> mein Problem, das ich die markanten Dinge nicht hinbekomm.



auch wenn es nach viel Arbeit klingt – üben, üben, üben. Evtl. fängst Du mit was einfacherem an, z.B. etwas "lebloses" wie ein Gebäude oder ein Möbelstück, dann ein Fahrrad und eine Pflanze und dann arbeitest Du dich von einer Schildkröte bis zum Hund vor... ich weiss dass Dir das nicht wirklich hilft, aber Zeichnen ist in meinen Augen fast schwieriger als Malen, weil jeder "kleinste" Fehler sofort gesehen wird. Trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## Rofi (14. Mai 2007)

Hi PenzoX


PenzoX hat gesagt.:


> ...Eigentlich bin ich im vektorisieren ganz fit...


Mit welchem Programm arbeitest Du den sonst?

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## PenzoX (14. Mai 2007)

mreball hat gesagt.:


> auch wenn es nach viel Arbeit klingt – üben, üben, üben. Evtl. fängst Du mit was einfacherem an, z.B. etwas "lebloses" wie ein Gebäude oder ein Möbelstück, dann ein Fahrrad und eine Pflanze und dann arbeitest Du dich von einer Schildkröte bis zum Hund vor... ich weiss dass Dir das nicht wirklich hilft, aber Zeichnen ist in meinen Augen fast schwieriger als Malen, weil jeder "kleinste" Fehler sofort gesehen wird. Trotzdem viel Erfolg.



Klar...zeichen können ist n rießen Vorteil...da ich des blöde Ding jetzt machen muss kann ich mich net hinsetzen und anfangen Fahrräder zu zeichnen.
Auf lange Sicht werde ich das aber bestimmt tun!

@Rofi

Ich arbeite hauptsächlich mit PS und illu.


----------



## Zen0n (24. Mai 2007)

ich weiß zwar nicht ob es noch up to date ist, aber.... versuche einfach schichtweise den hund zu vektorisieren.... is ne menge arbeit aber so könnte es klappen....sprich:

1. Ebene die groben Umrisse
2. "Außenrand" vom Gesicht
3.etc.

umsomehr ebenen du am ende hast, desto besser dein ergegnis 

am ende alle einblenden und teilweise einzelne Bereiche Löschen, damit du dieses "clip-art-muster" hinbekommst....

was noch wichtig ist, das du versuchst die helligkeitsunterschiede auch zu vektorisieren... damit das ergebnis nachher besser wird 

ich hoffe es hilft dir bei deinem prob

gruß,
zen0n


----------

